# Detecting smartcard reader

## charles17

My Dell laptop seems to have a built-in smartcard reader but I could not find it neither in any of the hardware detection methods I've tried.

What could I do?

----------

## DONAHUE

Appears in lshw output under pci5: 

*-generic

                description: SD Host controller

                product: OZ600FJ0/OZ900FJ0/OZ600FJS SD/MMC Card Reader Controller

                vendor: O2 Micro, Inc.

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:0c:00.0

                version: 05

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm pciexpress bus_master cap_list

                configuration: driver=sdhci-pci latency=0

                resources: irq:17 memory:f7c00000-f7c001ff

----------

## charles17

You mean the SD card reader on the front side and the SmartCard reader on the left side are from the same device?

----------

## P.Kosunen

Check if it is disabled from BIOS/UEFI.

----------

## charles17

 *P.Kosunen wrote:*   

> Check if it is disabled from BIOS/UEFI.

 

Among all those options to enable / disable, I cannot find any for smartcard reader or fingerprint reader.

----------

## Jaglover

If you booted from SystemRescue check if they work. Then check what modules are loaded. You may want to boot the alternate kernel to get the latest.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

charles17,

It may be on the i2c bus.  The low bandwidth there is fine for something that works like a keyboard.

----------

## charles17

Just installed sys-apps/i2c-tools and tried with i2cdetect 

```

i2c-0   i2c             i915 gmbus ssc                          I2C adapter

i2c-1   i2c             i915 gmbus vga                          I2C adapter

i2c-2   i2c             i915 gmbus panel                        I2C adapter

i2c-3   i2c             i915 gmbus dpc                          I2C adapter

i2c-4   i2c             i915 gmbus dpb                          I2C adapter

i2c-5   i2c             i915 gmbus dpd                          I2C adapter

i2c-6   i2c             nvkm-0000:01:00.0-bus-0000              I2C adapter

i2c-7   i2c             nvkm-0000:01:00.0-bus-0001              I2C adapter

i2c-8   i2c             nvkm-0000:01:00.0-bus-0002              I2C adapter

i2c-9   i2c             nvkm-0000:01:00.0-bus-0005              I2C adapter

i2c-10  i2c             nvkm-0000:01:00.0-bus-0006              I2C adapter

i2c-11  i2c             nvkm-0000:01:00.0-bus-0007              I2C adapter

i2c-12  i2c             nvkm-0000:01:00.0-bus-0008              I2C adapter

i2c-13  i2c             nvkm-0000:01:00.0-bus-0009              I2C adapter

i2c-14  i2c             nvkm-0000:01:00.0-aux-000a              I2C adapter

i2c-15  i2c             nvkm-0000:01:00.0-aux-000b              I2C adapter

i2c-16  i2c             nvkm-0000:01:00.0-aux-000c              I2C adapter

i2c-17  i2c             nvkm-0000:01:00.0-aux-000d              I2C adapter

i2c-18  i2c             0000:01:00.0                            I2C adapter

i2c-19  i2c             0000:01:00.0                            I2C adapter

i2c-20  smbus           SMBus I801 adapter at f040              SMBus adapter

```

How to proceed with these data?  Manpage unfortunately doesn't say me very much.

----------

## DONAHUE

this may be of help http://natisbad.org/E4300/index.html; the 4300 and 6400 (6430) seem to be close cousins, looks like the basic bus is usb with a broadcom twist

https://blog.g3rt.nl/enable-dell-nfc-contactless-reader.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-769991.html

apologies for my sd card answer, failed to digest the question

----------

## charles17

Thanks for the links. The picture https://blog.g3rt.nl/images/20150717_dell_rfid_palmrest.jpg shows an icon also present on my laptop. 

When I try with pcsc_scan I get: *Quote:*   

> $ su -c pcsc_scan 
> 
> Password: 
> 
> PC/SC device scanner
> ...

 

----------

## charles17

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> If you booted from SystemRescue check if they work. Then check what modules are loaded. You may want to boot the alternate kernel to get the latest.

 

```
Module                  Size  Used by

binfmt_misc            16384  1

arc4                   16384  2

iwldvm                188416  0

mac80211              516096  1 iwldvm

intel_rapl             20480  0

x86_pkg_temp_thermal    16384  0

intel_powerclamp       16384  0

coretemp               16384  0

crct10dif_pclmul       16384  0

iTCO_wdt               16384  0

dell_wmi               16384  0

crc32_pclmul           16384  0

dell_laptop            20480  0

sparse_keymap          16384  1 dell_wmi

crc32c_intel           20480  0

mei_wdt                16384  0

iTCO_vendor_support    16384  1 iTCO_wdt

ghash_clmulni_intel    16384  0

btusb                  36864  0

ppdev                  20480  0

dell_smbios            16384  2 dell_wmi,dell_laptop

intel_cstate           16384  0

btrtl                  16384  1 btusb

dell_smm_hwmon         16384  0

btbcm                  16384  1 btusb

intel_uncore           81920  0

dcdbas                 16384  1 dell_smbios

iwlwifi               135168  1 iwldvm

cdc_mbim               16384  0

btintel                16384  1 btusb

joydev                 20480  0

cdc_ncm                32768  1 cdc_mbim

intel_rapl_perf        16384  0

bluetooth             364544  5 btrtl,btintel,btbcm,btusb

cfg80211              372736  3 iwlwifi,mac80211,iwldvm

serio_raw              16384  0

cdc_acm                28672  0

cdc_wdm                20480  1 cdc_mbim

usbnet                 36864  2 cdc_mbim,cdc_ncm

mii                    16384  1 usbnet

fjes                   28672  0

tpm_tis                16384  0

mei_me                 24576  0

tpm_tis_core           20480  1 tpm_tis

parport_pc             24576  0

i2c_i801               20480  0

tpm                    32768  2 tpm_tis,tpm_tis_core

parport                36864  2 parport_pc,ppdev

mei                    77824  3 mei_me,mei_wdt

dell_rbtn              16384  1

lpc_ich                24576  0

dell_smo8800           16384  0

i2c_smbus              16384  1 i2c_i801

rfkill                 20480  5 bluetooth,dell_laptop,dell_rbtn,cfg80211

shpchp                 32768  0

raid10                 40960  0

raid456                81920  0

async_raid6_recov      16384  1 raid456

async_pq               16384  2 raid456,async_raid6_recov

async_xor              16384  3 async_pq,raid456,async_raid6_recov

async_memcpy           16384  2 raid456,async_raid6_recov

async_tx               16384  5 async_xor,async_pq,raid456,async_memcpy,async_raid6_recov

raid1                  32768  0

raid0                  20480  0

multipath              16384  0

linear                 16384  0

nouveau              1179648  0

i915                  942080  1

sdhci_pci              24576  0

sdhci                  36864  1 sdhci_pci

mmc_core               98304  2 sdhci,sdhci_pci

uas                    20480  0

usb_storage            61440  3 uas

ttm                    65536  1 nouveau

drm_kms_helper        102400  2 nouveau,i915

drm                   249856  5 nouveau,i915,ttm,drm_kms_helper

e1000e                184320  0

ptp                    20480  1 e1000e

pps_core               16384  1 ptp

mxm_wmi                16384  1 nouveau

i2c_algo_bit           16384  2 nouveau,i915

wmi                    16384  3 dell_wmi,mxm_wmi,nouveau

video                  36864  4 dell_wmi,dell_laptop,nouveau,i915

```

Do you see anything looking like a module for smartcard?

----------

## P.Kosunen

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> SCardEstablishContext: Service not available.
> 
> 

 

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Common_Access_Card

Need to start pcscd service before scan?

----------

## charles17

 *P.Kosunen wrote:*   

> Need to start pcscd service before scan?

 

Good catch.  Did so and then it started waiting forever  :Sad: 

BTW: Device info from the manufacturer's support site:

 * http://www.dell.com/support/home/en/us/dedhs1/product-support/servicetag/cyrtry1/configuration?os=wt64a&dcp=dndtag wrote:*   

> 214-10489 : Palmrest : Fingerprint Reader and Smart Card Reader (Contact and Contactless) Palmrest (Dual Pointing KB)

 Which takes me back to the https://blog.g3rt.nl/enable-dell-nfc-contactless-reader.html article mentioned by DONAHUE.

----------

## bunder

FWIW, I couldn't get these to work on my e6510 either, in win7 or on linux.  I think they're just busted.   :Laughing: 

----------

## P.Kosunen

https://ridrix.wordpress.com/2009/10/13/how-to-enable-pcsc-support-for-dell-contactless-reader/

 *Quote:*   

> Out of the box, this reader is not PC/SC enabled. The contactless reader is only available through the CV chipset (Dell Credentials Vault), meaning that it will only work in PBA (Pre Boot Authentication), and when enrolling a contactless card through the Dell supported software (EmbassySuite/ControlPoint).

 

https://bibuweb.de/enable-rfid-reader-on-dell-laptops/

 *Quote:*   

> For using the contactless reader in your own applications you have to disable the “CV Only Radio Mode”.

 

----------

## charles17

Thanks for these links.

----------

